# Modulo de Radio FM AM ¿Como funciona?



## R-Mario (Nov 1, 2012)

La otra ves pensaba en como agregar radio fm a mi amplificador, buscando integrados me di cuenta que es dificil construir uno y mas aun porque queria que el receptor fuera controlado digitalmente, un dia mientras practicaba canibalismo en un auto estereo sony vi el pequeño modulo (adjunto en la imagen) que viene siendo el sintonizador de radio, me llamo la atencion porque en el lado del impreso traia el nombre de cada terminal del modulo, asi que fui corriendo a ver el diagrama pero no trai informacion util sobre el modulo, la pregunta del millon es ¿alguien sabe como controlar estos modulos receptores de radio? Ya ven que sony tiende a cambiar las matriculas de los integrados que usa, entonces si pudiera averiguar que integrado es este estaria super bien.

¿Porque me llamo la atencion las letras del modulo? Por que parece ser que es facil de usar, asi como esta la imagen de izquierda a derecha las terminales son "ANT, GND, R-CH, L-CH, QUALITY, SMETER, TUATT, ATTCOND, RDS, VCC, VDD, GND, TUSCL, TUSDA, E2PVDD, E2PSCL, E2PSDA"

Imagino que TUSCL y TUSDA son la conexion al sintonizador y obiamente que trabaja con I2C
Las ultimas 3 terminales corresponden a una eeprom que trae el modulo y algo que llama mucho mi atencion es la terminal RDS ¿A caso funcionara?

En fin agradeceria mucho si alguien me puede guiar sobre como usar este modulo, porque he visto que son muy parecidos en todos los autoestereos.

Por cierto en la carcasa de metal solo dice "SONY 6822bk2" la matricula del integrado es "353-01  626kv"


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 1, 2012)

no encontre nada en castellano, pero se puede hacer.....


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 2, 2012)

ESO ESO ESO dijo el chavo eso es lo que busco hacer, llevo dos dias buscando pero no doy con informacion util, voy a ver si puedo contactar al del video, por cierto creo que es exactamente el mismo modelo de receptor verdad!!

Gracias solaris8 seguire buscando, mientras haber si alguien tiene esa informacion



Ya di con el post del fulano que hizo eso, es este http://monitor.net.ru/forum/sony-cdx-xxxxx-processor-info-346823.html aunque esta en ruso y el traductor de google no da mucho, por lo que puede entender el chip que tiene este modulo es una version tuneada del chip TEA6849 de philips, en el post publico el codigo para el attiny13 voy a hecharle un vistazo y luego comento, muchas gracias solaris8 el video me animo mas jejeje


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 2, 2012)

Si funciona!!!! ya lo probe.... ahora a sigue adaptarlo a mi ampli ecualizado jeje


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 2, 2012)

que bueno, si puedes sube el esquema, asi otro puede aprender....







http://monitor.net.ru/forum/files/______135.gif


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 3, 2012)

Ya hice mi adaptacion, use un atmega32, se que es mucho micro para esta tarea pero es el que uso para realizar pruebas de hecho ya lo tengo alambrado en el protoboar.

Use la terminal QUALITY para poner una antenita en el display y poder apreciar la calidad de recepcion, esto es solo prueba, estoy mirando como integrarlo con el amplificador con control de tono digital que tengo armado

Aca el video






Por cierto en el post del RUSO no se para que envia el ultimo dato 02, no figura en la hoja del integrado TEA6849 asi que se lo quite y sigue funcionando por cierto el byte_4 0x64 es 0x60 si estas en america

Estos modulos tiene una gran calidad en la señal de audio, muy limpia. 

Y yo que pensaba comprar un modulo de FM en ebay jejeje ahi tengo otros 2 modulos de autoradios quemados


----------



## Hollman (Dic 22, 2016)

Ajna dijo:


> Ya hice mi adaptacion, use un atmega32, se que es mucho micro para esta tarea pero es el que uso para realizar pruebas de hecho ya lo tengo alambrado en el protoboar.
> 
> Use la terminal QUALITY para poner una antenita en el display y poder apreciar la calidad de recepcion, esto es solo prueba, estoy mirando como integrarlo con el amplificador con control de tono digital que tengo armado
> 
> ...





hola, disculpa, que libreria usaste? y si es posible exportarla para usar mejor un microcontrolador de esos motorola  en mi país es muy complicado usar atmega, no se consiguen  estoy obligado a usar pic y solo conozco lenguaje C y mas precisamente el C compiler.... help please!!


----------



## sonysalvador (May 15, 2017)

hola disculpen, estoy intentando usar el modulo, segun yo ya hice lo necesario para que funcione pero no se que estoy haciendo mal, quisiera ver si podrian apoyarme con un codigo o un esquema.
este es mi codigo.
#include <16F690.h> 
#fuses INTRC_IO, NOWDT, BROWNOUT, PUT
#use delay(crystal=10000000) 
#define DAL_SCL PIN_c4
#define DAL_SDA PIN_c5 
#use i2c(master, fast, sda=DAL_SDA, scl=DAL_SCL) 
//#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7, ERRORS) 

unsigned char frequencyH=0; 
unsigned char frequencyL=0; 
unsigned int16 frequencyB; 
double frequency=0; 

void main() 
{ 

delay_ms(2000); 

frequency=87.5*1000000; //starting frequency 
frequencyB=(4*(frequency+225000))/32768; //calculating PLL word 
frequencyH=frequencyB>>8; 
frequencyL=frequencyB&0XFF; 



i2c_start(); 
i2c_write(0xc2); 
i2c_write(0x80); 
i2c_write(frequencyH); 
i2c_write(frequencyL); 
i2c_write(0x60); 
i2c_write(0xb1); 
i2c_write(0xc6); 
i2c_write(0x4b); 
i2c_write(0xa2);
i2c_write(0xd2);
i2c_stop();
delay_ms(2000);
}



gracias


----------



## StillZun (Jun 1, 2020)

man una preguntota que capacitores utilizaste


----------

